# 211 install



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi im having a 211 installed some day soon thats between dish and the installers.My question is do i need a dish 1000 i have 2 dish 500 up because i had voom and reg sat. I live in panama city fl.. I upgraded to the hd silver pack so will i need the 1000 to pick up the mpeg 4 stations. Does anybody know for sure if so please advise mr thank you SAM:grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In Florida you will use two dishes - the same two that you have should work.
D1000 isn't supposed to work in Florida.


----------



## sam 1207 (Feb 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> In Florida you will use two dishes - the same two that you have should work.
> D1000 isn't supposed to work in Florida.


thank you mr. James i also had e mailed you on a different subject maybe you could help me out. I was wondering if i could hook up a dvd rec to the 211 i dont want to pay tivo 12.95 a month and a 622 will take about a month to rec and install.I will have a ota antenna tomm being installed so i was wondering the best way to tape locals and sat can i do this with a dvd rec and how would the qual look can you help. D ish says i can only lease one vip receiver and i have 2 hd tvs i also have a 811 i own. Any help would be appre thank you .Sam


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please see the responses to your previous questions:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=522490#post522490


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> In Florida you will use two dishes - the same two that you have should work.
> D1000 isn't supposed to work in Florida.


This may have been addressed somewhere else, but I couldn't locate it. I live in the Beaumont/Pt. Arthur, Tx. area and currently have (2) dishes; one pointed at 110/119 and the other at 61.5 for VOOM. If I decide to upgrade my 811 to a 211, will my dish(es) have to be changed? Will I need to change to a Dish1000? And if so, I assume that will be covered in the $49.00 install fee?

Ken


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Never mind....I found your answer to this in the thread entitled "211 inputs"..

Ken


----------

